# Manual shift knob



## tpskillings (Nov 29, 2018)

So had anyone found any aftermarket shift knobs for the manual 6 speed? Can't seem to find any with the trigger for reverse. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

A little work to do..


----------



## tpskillings (Nov 29, 2018)

So I take it the ring style that you pull up will work? Because this is the style I have. Not the ring style









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> View attachment 268015
> 
> A little work to do..


That's the Gen 1 shifter. He's asking about the Gen 2.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Correct, I saw it after I posted it...:th_angelsmiley4:


----------



## Rachel m (May 28, 2020)

tpskillings said:


> So had anyone found any aftermarket shift knobs for the manual 6 speed? Can't seem to find any with the trigger for reverse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


still trying to find one myself....


----------



## k9aladar (Oct 31, 2015)

Yep. Still looking

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Willgray (7 mo ago)

Still looking? I have a 2017 and cannot find anything


----------

